# wheres the next se qld trip



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys, 
thought i saw a post a little while back,

just wondered where the next se qld camp trip will be if there is one organized, if not is anyone keen to get one organized


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm keen here, for 1770


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Id be keen for 1770, whats it like during winter? Can you have fires at the caravan park?


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd been interested in a kayak/camping weekend.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm keen too!!
Let's get it on!!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

how far is 1770 from brissy


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

About 5 hours give or take, well worth the drive as far as fishing and a spectacular piece of coastline goes though IMHO.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

5 hours.

thats probably a bit far for me unfortunately,

anyone interested ina trip a bit closer


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I am Ben, even if it's just a day trip!


----------



## Last-One (Jan 15, 2007)

Me too, It would be great to meet some of the local akffers and learn from you guys.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Last-One, make sure you're there on 29th of April at Currumbin for the surf course, there'll be heaps of guys to meet there!!!
Check out the thread from FishBrain!


----------



## Last-One (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Dale I should be there, it all depends on if my parents can take me there or not as I can't drive yet. I'm only fifteen. But I will try to talk them into it.


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Mate i have just posted one for Anzac day coming up if your keen.

Angus


----------

